# Kentucky Fried Chicken



## Dove

Kentucky Fried Chicken (Close Clone Recipe)


3 Pounds Chicken 

2 Packages Italian salad dressing mix 

3 Tablespoons Flour 

2 Teaspoons Salt 

1/4 Cup Lemon juice 

1 Cup Milk 

1 1/2 Cups Pancake mix 

1 Teaspoon Paprika 

1/2 Teaspoon Sage 

1/4 Teaspoon Pepper 

Make a paste out of the marinade ingredients. Coat chicken evenly. Stack chicken pieces in a bowl. Cover and refrigerate overnight or at least for several hours. Mix pancake mix with other seasonings. 

Dip pieces of chicken in milk, then in pancake coating. Dust off excess. Lightly brown in skillet with 1/2 inch vegetable oil in it. Brown for 4 minutes each side. 

Remove and place in a single layer on shallow baking pan. Seal with foil. Bake for 1 hour at 350 Uncover and baste again with milk. Return, uncovered, to oven heated to 400, to crisp for 10 minutes.


----------



## carnivore

hi Dove,
a question--how close in taste is this recipe to the Colonel's "original recipe"?  Either way, it sounds great 
I made some feeble attempts at duplicating the recipe awhile back, did a small amount of research, and what i found was that pressure frying had more to do with the taste than the ingredients involved (after i looked up prices of "true & safe" pressure fryers it seemed out of reach, so i quit).
I only assume that pressure-frying is the secret ingredient since i've tried MANY methods/forms of fried chicken and never come up with a texture or taste that was very close.


----------



## Dove

*Kentuckey Fried Chicken*

 I havent tried it yet but it is the same one I saw on a cooking show that I saw a long time ago. Someone (Jed??) asked for KFC chicken awhile back and I saw this on a Secret Recipie site. 
Lets let Atomic Jed try it......... :roll:  :roll: 
Marge


----------



## carnivore

lol Dove--does the phrase "Mikey likes it!" mean anything to you?  
Atomic Jed--try it for us!!


----------



## Dove

*Kentuckey Fried Chicken*

That is the thought that came to my mind when I said..let Jed try it...
Marge


----------



## Dove

*Kentuckey Fried Chicken*

I saw another one for KFC that uses instant Tomato Soup packets.
Marge


----------



## Atomic Jed

Thanx Marge and ALL! Dag nag it!! Ya'll beat me to my response! Give it to"Mickey" (Jimmy) AKA "Jed" Yes, pressure cooking is certainly one of the "keys" Atomic Jed! My test facility (kitchen) not the other one, is now open for further scientific research! The chicken is thawing now! (Are WE cooking with GAS! HA HA! WE ARE THE BESTIST! Warm dishes to ALL!       Atomic Jed! (said)!


----------



## Atomic Jed

Wow! Thats a whompin list of ingredients, and time. While I wait for defrosting, marination, and cooking time, I'm going to the "Drive-Thru"!!! ($3.99) combo meal! Anyone have a coupon? LOL! Atomic Jed!


----------



## TomW

I revived this thread to see if anyone else had thoughts to share on the Colonel's secret blend of herbs & spices.   

To that end, allow me to share what I have concluded after taste-testing a lot of "interpretations":  The ultimate secret is the use of a pressure fryer.  I have three of various sizes, two of which are actually rated to pressure _fry_. :  

One may enjoy the use of italian salad mix or dry tomato soup in baked chicken, but I found both brought their own unique flavors to the recipe while not approaching the KFC's unique taste.

Unfortunately, adding _significantly_ more salt than one or two teaspoons per two cups flour does make a difference.  MSG (as called out in many versions) would probably help, but that stuff literally gives me the jitters.  

One story has it that Harland Sanders lifted his recipe from a neighbor named Eula Gordon.  That recipe had promise, but it is either folk lore, or the Colonel ended up lopping out most of the tremendous amount of paprika specified by Ms. Gordon.

So far, my best recipe for pressure fried chicken coating incorporates a lot of salt & pepper, some various spices, and _5th Seasons _ Poultry Seasoning.  Walmart used to sell the blend but stopped for whatever reason.  And yes, it was this specific brand.  Other brands made the mix taste quite different.

Being somewhat obsessive about little things like what is in a given blend of poultry seasoning, I scowered the Internet collecting everyone's recipe for poultry seasoning.  Comparing the recipes, I could draw no conclusion as to what set _5th Seasons _ apart from the rest.   

So now there are two culinary mysteries - What is KFC's recipe, and what is _5th Seasons' _ recipe. 

Anyone else care to share interpretive KFC recipes?

Tom


----------



## jennyema

Make sure NEVER to use oil in a pressure cooker unless it is specifially designed to pressure fry!!   


When I worked at KFC ohmy:  it was my first job), the "secret seasonings" were added to flour.  The chicken (which was not marinated) was floured, placed on sheet pans and then a stack of sheet pans were wheeled into the fryer, which was the size of a large refrigerator.

I can tell you that MSG does play an important role in the authentic taste.


----------



## kitchenelf

Tomw said:
			
		

> I have three of various sizes, two of which are actually rated to pressure _fry_. :



Funny, after you wrote this I kind of shut down   Isn't two one too many?  I'll even pay shipping!   No?


----------



## mrsmac

My first job was at KFC and we put the secret herbs and spices into the flour and coated the chicken but then it was lowered into oil pressure cookers and cooked for about 12 minutes. We used to joke that 11 of the secret herbs etc were black pepper! I think its probably the cooking method is the key not as much the spices.


----------



## jennyema

mrsmac said:
			
		

> My first job was at KFC and we put the secret herbs and spices into the flour and coated the chicken but then it was lowered into oil pressure cookers and cooked for about 12 minutes. We used to joke that 11 of the secret herbs etc were black pepper! I think its probably the cooking method is the key not as much the spices.


 
Both having our fisrt real jobs at KFC!  It's a wonder we are still interested in food!


----------



## Constance

My fried chicken is better than Kentucky Fried, by a long shot. I think I posted the recipe here someplace.


----------



## TomW

*I'll see you, and raise you...*



			
				Constance said:
			
		

> My fried chicken is better than Kentucky Fried, by a long shot. I think I posted the recipe here someplace.


 

Them's dangerous words, ma'am. 

I think I posted a map to a pirate's treasure here too.    

Seriously, I would like to see your recipe if it can be located.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## mrsmac

jennyema said:
			
		

> Both having our fisrt real jobs at KFC!  It's a wonder we are still interested in food!


I think its Despite working there lol
It took me along time to be able to eat it again after I worked there and even now it has to be really fresh and hot.
Did you used to come home smelling like it after work too??


----------



## Constance

Here you go, Tom. There are no secret herbs and spices...it's the method that makes it so good.

Mamma Connie's Fried Chickien

Cut whole chicken into individual pieces. I don't recommend pre-cut chickens because the back is included in with the breast meat, making a piece too large to fry properly.

Season chicken pieces liberally with salt and pepper. Prepare a shallow pan of flour (3-4 cups), well-seasoned with more salt and pepper. Prepare a shallow bowl of beaten eggs (about 3) thinned with milk or water to the consistancy of heavy cream.
Pour canola oil into an electric skillet to the depth of 1-1/4" and preheat to 375 degrees. When light goes off, indicating temperature has been reached, coat chicken pieces one at a time, first in flour, then in egg mixture, then in flour again, and add to hot oil.
DO NOT TURN chicken until first side is nicely browned. Then turn, and put lid on ker-slaunch-wise, so chicken will continue browning, but also steam a little. When browned on both sides, remove and let drain on paper towels.
Turn down heat and pour most of the grease out of skillet, leaving about a quarter cup and all the little brown bits in pan. Stir in about 1/2 cups of flour remaining from coating, a little at a time, till a smooth roux is formed. Slowly stir in milk (about 2-3 cups, mixture should be thin), smoothing out any lumps, then turn heat back up to 350 degrees. Cook, stirring, till gravy is of desired consistancy. Taste, re-season with salt and pepper and about 1 tsp sugar.

This chicken will be tender but not greasy, because you've cooked it at a high enough temperature and haven't turned it over and over.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Constance;  I agree with your technique, but not with saying that the spice/herb ingredients have little baring on the chicken.  I thought that KFC chicken was marinated, or more accurately, brined.  I've learned from a couple of people (in this thread) that it is not.  And MSG is a large part of the flavor.  And about the flavor, a big part of the KFC appeal is the crust.  It is full flavored.  I came close once, but didn't record the herbs and spices used, or the amounts.

Yesterday, my eldest daughter needed a ride to work.  She was short on time and her husband had fixed her tater-tots seasoned with Lawreys seasoning salt and black pepper.  I tasted one as we were driving to her workplace.  What a great suprize I had when those humble chunks of baked spuds tasted amazingly like the crust of KFC original chicken.

My onw fried chicken is similar to your own in seasoning.  It is also incredibly juicy and tender, though I cook both in the hot oil and finish in the oven.  It's never greasy and is loved by all who have tried it.  But it doesn't have that same explosion of flavor enjoyed in KFC chicken.  My problem with the KFC is a combination of high price and how greasy it is.

I love Chester-Fried Chicken, which also uses a pressure fryer, but with fewer seasonings.  And because of its location in a local supermarket, it's always more fresh, and less greasy.

Anyways, that's my two-cents.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance

Goodweed, I didn't mean to imply that the extra seasoning doesn't make a difference in the taste...in fact, I have added some extra stuff from time to time. We just enjoy the taste of the juicy chicken and crispy crust without a lot of extra added flavors. 
It's amazing how many people don't season their flour...that makes all the difference in the world.

.


----------



## TomW

Constance said:
			
		

> Here you go, Tom. There are no secret herbs and spices...it's the method that makes it so good...


Thanks for posting, Constance.

I watched Alton Brown fry chicken in a similar fashion, and was quite intrigued with the high points of his running monologue as to why the method produced great results.

Unfortunately, for fear of burning, I do not think I could leave the chicken alone long enough on a side for the process to work.   

Tom


----------



## Bangbang

Dove said:
			
		

> I saw another one for KFC that uses instant Tomato Soup packets.
> Marge


 
I used that one......it sucks! Just use plenty of poultry seasoning, Lawrys seasoned salt, Brown in oil and finish it up in the oven.


----------



## TomW

Bangbang said:
			
		

> ...Brown in oil and finish it up in the oven.


Interesting.  I perceive part of the challenge in frying food as cooking it in hot oil from start to finish.

Tom


----------



## Constance

Tomw said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, for fear of burning, I do not think I could leave the chicken alone long enough on a side for the process to work.   Tom




 Tom, that must be a man thing...my husband is the same way, although he's learning. 

You can lift a piece with your tongs and take a look at it. 
It also helps to put the pieces that take longest to cook in first. First the breast, then thighs, legs, backs, wings, and livers in that order. (I like the chicken backs.)
Sometimes I cut the breast in 3 pieces, making a nice succulent portion with the pulley bone, then cutting the bottom section in half. It cooks faster that way, and it's fun to have a wishbone. I also like to cut the wings into two pieces, throwing away the tip.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Constance said:
			
		

> Goodweed, I didn't mean to imply that the extra seasoning doesn't make a difference in the taste...in fact, I have added some extra stuff from time to time. We just enjoy the taste of the juicy chicken and crispy crust without a lot of extra added flavors.
> It's amazing how many people don't season their flour...that makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> .



Constance; Thanks for clearing that up.  I knew you were too good a cook to believe that flavorings were unimportant.  I commend you on your technique.  And your recipe did look very tasty.  And like you, I believe that though the seasonings are important, the texture and juicy quality of the meat are more so.  A piece of chicken baked in the over to perfection, with only a bit of salt, is far superior to chicken that has been perfectly seasone, and cooked to cardboard consistancy.

I truly enjoy fried chicken, when done properly.  It's great stuff, and makes a great cold snack when there are any leftovers.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mrsmac

I have made a fried chicken recipe where you par boiled the chicken pieces first then coated them in the flour etc and fried. They were really tender and you didn't burn them with long frying.


----------



## Bangbang

Heading for KFC now.


----------



## jennyema

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Did you used to come home smelling like it after work too??


 
Did I!   

My mother made me come in the back door which went right into the laundry room.  I had to take off all my clothes and place them right into the clothes washer and wash them.

Then I had to shower to get the grease off.

But boy do I have some good stories!  And I know how to make mashed potatoes for 300!


----------



## jennyema

I also wanted to note that I have fried BRINED chicken before and it was awesome!


----------



## Robo410

frying chicken...so many great recipes.  use a real fryer...a smallish bird...I am a firm believer in a seasoned buttermilk soak, double dredging in seasoned flour, and using shortening in a cast iron chicken fryer.  make sure your chicken is room temp when you start frying.  but truly it is a technique you learn by doing.   try a "breading" of pulverized corn flakes, cayenne pepper, and parmesian cheese!  woozer!


----------



## TomW

*Not a heart healthy meal, but...*

...nothing beats fried chicken, and appropriate (read as "fried") side items for supper.   

The chicken was pressure-fried in a Wearever Chicken Bucket, whereas Grandmother Colson's dutch oven can't be beat for cooking homemade onion rings & fries.

Mac & cheese was last night's grain.   But the Boyz did enjoy fresh apple slices with the repast.

Uh, BTW, the beer was used only for the onion ring batter.  Really!  

Tom


----------



## Constance

I gotta have mashed potatoes and cream gravy with my fried chicken...and peas, to make a little bird's nest out of my potatoes. I usually fix biscuits too...they are so good with that gravy, or a dollap of honey on top.


----------



## jennyema

YUM!!  That DOES look good!


----------



## TomW

Constance said:
			
		

> I gotta have mashed potatoes and cream gravy with my fried chicken...and peas, to make a little bird's nest out of my potatoes. I usually fix biscuits too...they are so good with that gravy...


I hear you sister!    

Unfortunately, the Boyz will eat neither mashed taters nor peas nor gravy (they're preschoolers, so there is still hope ), and their mom does not eat gravy.   Since I was pressed to make gravy without everything getting cold, I skipped it & the biscuit this time.

Tom


----------



## beaulana2

My fried chicken is soaked in buttermilk, dipped in flour twice (seasoned of course) cast iron skillet, med high heat, and patience. All of this talk is making me hungry, To hot to stand over hot grease. If I have to eat fast food chicken I will eat Hardee's chicken.


----------



## Bangbang

beaulana2 said:
			
		

> If I have to eat fast food chicken I will eat Hardee's chicken.


 Pard me if I hurl.......YUCK


----------



## TomW

*A lead I can not follow up on*

A man from New Zealand and I swapped notes the other day on duplicating KFC's flavor.  He indicated that _Coat 'n Cook_ marketed by _Diamond_ is a close approximation of the flavor.

Apparently, the product is only available in New Zealand.   

Interesting thing is that, around here, Diamond sells matches.  They appear to be quite diversified.  Anyone else heard of _Coat 'n Cook_?

Tom


----------



## mrsmac

I haven't heard of it in Australia but i will look next time I'm in the supermarket. We can buy diamond brand walnuts here.


----------



## AllenOK

Hmm.  Maybe I need to email my step-sister, who lives in New Zealand, and see if she can mail me some of the stuff.


----------



## TomW

*Dedicated KFC forum*

I got email the other day from a man who runs an online forum dedicated to KFC:

The Colonel's Kitchen

The layout is a little different than here, but the site is pretty neat.

Tom


----------



## Ellsworth

*Batch #3  (Everyone loves this recipe)*

KFC Original Fried Chicken - Batch #3 
Author: Claude Ellsworth Worthington III
6 pieces Chicken 
2 tbsps Black Pepper (Ground) 
2 tbsps Salt 
1 1/2 tsp Onion Powder 
1 1/2 tsp Paprika 
3/4 tsp Caraway Seeds (before Grinded) 
1/2 tsp Nutmeg 
1/2 tsp Thyme (before Grinded) 
1/2 tsp Sage (Rubbed) 
1/2 tsp Allspice 
1/4 tsp Celery Seeds (before Grinded) 
1/2 tsp Rosemary (before Grinded) 
1/2 tsp Basil (before Grinded) 
1/8 tsp Cayenne Pepper 
1/4 tsp Sugar 

2 cups All-Purpose Flour 
2 1/2 qts Fresh Wesson Vegetable Oil 
2 oz Milk and one egg 

Flour Mix: 
Put flour and spices in a gallon zip lock bag or a paper bag and mix well. 

Milk Mix: 
Whisk milk and egg together in a bowl. 
Drench 6-8 pieces of chicken in the milk mixture until well 
coated then shake 2 pieces at a 
time in the flour/spice mixture. Place coated chicken on a plate. 

Pressure Cooking Method: 
*** Warning - Please be very careful when using pressure cookers with oil - please read your owner's manual before attempting to try this cooking method! 

Deep Fryer - 360 degrees, cook till the ckn is done. 

Oven - 325 degrees, cook till the ckn is done. 

Enjoy!

And Ellsworth's is another great place for KFC cooking and reading!

Ellsworth's Place
http://ellsworth.forumup.us


----------



## Dave Hutchins

I consider chicken most foul, after cooking thousands of these birds I can not stand the smell or taste of chicken


----------



## Ellsworth

*What we know that IS in the KFC Original Recipe*

After four years of KFC researching with indepth insights with proof...

The following IS in the KFC Original Recipe:

This is the gospel truth folks... 

1) Black Pepper

2) White Pepper

3) Garlic

4) Sage

5) Coriander

6) Mace

and the following:

1) Salt

2) MSG

3) Wheat!!

4) Milk

5) Egg(s)

Wish I had more to list but that is all I can prove right now.

Also, Marion-Kay sells chicken seasoning 99-X for 15.00 on-line...
1 cup of flour
2 1/2 TB 99X 
1T Flake Salt 
1/2 tsp fresh ground Tellicherry Pepper 
1/4 tsp fresh ground Corriander 
1/4 tsp Mace.  
(thanks to MickeyD's recipe)

Hope this helps...

Ellsworth


----------



## Ellsworth

*Someone has this list as proof for KFC...*

Someone has this list as proof for KFC:

White
Black Pepper 
Garlic 
Sage 
Coriander 
Mace 
RED Chili Pepper 
Celery Seed 
Mustard Seed
 
I can confirm all these but the chili pepper (I'm still checking into it.)
 
It has been a great Summer for KFC lovers!
 
Hope this helps!
 
Ellsworth


----------



## TomW

*I disagree with someone*



Ellsworth said:


> Someone has this list as proof for KFC:
> 
> White
> Black Pepper  ...


Ellsworth,

The combination of white and black pepper your source mentioned has always bothered me.  For the sole purpose of it's use in breading chicken, I asked this forum about it.

I think KFC chicken only uses black pepper, and white pepper, if used, does not qualify as one of the "11 herbs & spices".

I'm getting close to posting what I think is the secret ingredient.  

FWIW, I accept PayPal ... 

Tom


----------



## thymeless

It may well be part of the KFC list.

 Remember the presentation factor. Just for argument sake iIf KFC used the full amount of pepper as black pepper, the chicken might appear over-peppered to many consumers. This would be a turn-off and make people pre-concieve opinions about the taste. Also consider the secrecy factor. By making the real amount pepper disappear visually, you could throw off imitators.

thymeless


----------



## LEFSElover

I haven't had KFC for years and years and years.
So what's so good about it?
I'm allergic to preservatives so I won't eat it anyway, so maybe MSG?
Can we get the answer to what you think the secret is TomW?
I think pepper is obvious in some fried chickens out there. 
Big pepper flavor.


----------



## love2"Q"

i love KFC .. but i only buy the legs ..
tasty stuff though ..


----------



## Ellsworth

*Updated what has been found...*

I worked as an Asst Manager back in the early nineties
and now I long to duplicate KFC so I can cook KFC
in my own kitchen.

Been researching KFC since Mar 2004 and here is the
updated list of what we have as evidence to be:
(and yes, white pepper was one of them, Sorry Tom, lol)

1)  Black Pepper
2)  White Pepper
3)  Garlic
4)  Sage
5)  Coriander
6)  Mace
7)  Celery Seed
8)  Mace

Just three more to go!!!

After that, then we will work at the amounts for the exact taste.

Alot of people and sweat went into the above ingredients...
Alot of work...

Enjoy!


----------



## middie

mace is in there twice ?


----------



## LEFSElover

I like the looks of this, have everything except chicken parts other than boneless skinless breasts and thighs.

Willing to attempt it, but cuppla questions.  I'm out of white pepper, what is mace?  and why is wheat listed and what type of wheat, where in the market is this ingredient and what's if for? is it semolina flour wheat, or???  thanks, sorry not completely understanding .....


----------



## Ellsworth

Sorry, the second Mace should be Mustard.

I was tired last night.

Thanks for the catch!


----------



## Ellsworth

All I know is it has wheat in the flour.

If it's all Wheat Flour, Unbleached Wheat flour,
Wheat flour with All-Purpose flour, Wheat flour with
Cake flour?  We don't know yet.   But we do know
there is wheat in the flour.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Pepper's pepper whether it's black, white, whole, or cracked.  It's still pepper and only one ingredient, not two regardless of color.


----------



## LEFSElover

I love lively discussions like this


----------



## Ellsworth

If someone, anyone! knows a good recipe that duplicates KFC,
please let me know...   After four and half years of research...
I'm open for ideas...  I'm old, I'm tired and I'm hungry for KFC!  lol.

Here is the latest ingredients but noone has been
able to put them together to make a working KFC recipe so far
but we are getting close!!!!

1)  Black Pepper (known fact)
2)  White Pepper (it does count!  lol) (from 99-X)
3)  Garlic (from KFC)
4)  Sage (from 99-X)
5)  Coriander (from 99-X)
6)  Mace (MickeyD's famous recipe that duplicated KFC with 99-X!)
7)  Celery Seed (see KFC UK site)
8)  Dry Mustard (see KFC UK site)

So that leaves only three, only three ingredients to go...
I thought I would never see this day...

Hope this helps...


----------



## Ellsworth

*Possibilities to the KFC Recipe*

Almost forgot to mention...

Here are the possibilities that could make up
9, 10 and 11 ingredients...

9)  Cayenne or Chili Powder (because KFC has a bite to it, I believe
it's Cayenne but not much of it)

10)  Allspice, Nutmeg or Cloves - something sweet is definitely in there,
just a hint)

11)  I don't know of any for the LAST INGREDIENT...

Hope this helps...  wish someone gave me these notes years ago!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Callisto in NC said:


> Pepper's pepper whether it's black, white, whole, or cracked. It's still pepper and only one ingredient, not two regardless of color.


 
True, but different varieties of pepper have different flavor profiles.  If you don't believe me, purchace multi-colored blends of whole peppercorns, crush them yourself, and taste them.  I notice the difference, but my DW doesn't.  The only thing she gets from peppercorns is heat.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LEFSElover

not sure if anyone read the link I hooked up to on this subject but there is a question about whether black pepper or white pepper have any difference at all.  seems depending on who you are there is or isn't a difference.  I wonder if I was to grind black pepper down to the powdery form that white pepper is, and tasted it blind folded, I'd know which was which?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I used the following tonight, just to see if I could begin to figure out the taste profile.  Included in my seasoned, 1 cup of all-purpose flour were:
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. ground black pepper
1/4 tsp. granulated garlic powder
1/8 tsp. granulated onion powder
1/2 tsp, ground sage
1/2 tsp. ground thyme
1 scant shake of mace powder.

Coat the skinned chicken in egg wash, then flour, then egg-wash, and again in the flour.  Bump the chicken to remove excess flour and fried in 1 inch of hot oil until lightly browned.  Placed on a line cookie sheet and into a 350' oven for 35 minutes.  Chicken was great and very juicy with a fine flavor.  But it definitely didn't taste anything like KFC.  The mace, even though I used just a hint, was to dominant, and way to sweet.  I don't think it's used in the original recipe for KFC.  But that of course, is my opinion.

Next time, I will omit the salt and mace, and add chicken soup base to the mixture.  It should come out closer.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom

does anyone know what type of oil kfc uses to fry their chicken? for some reason, i get really bad aggida from kfc, even just 1 small tender let alone a whole piece. but i can eat popeye's fried chicken all day without a problem, and i think it's the type of oil.


----------



## Ellsworth

I don't know what kind of oil KFC uses now-a-days because
of the trans fat... but I think they use Canola oil now.
But don't quote me.


----------



## Officer Mancuso

I'm convinced that a surprisingly generous amount of nutmeg is part of the secret. In my latest experiment I added 3/8 of a teaspoon of nutmeg to a cup of commercial breader that I like (Henny Penny), thought I detected a hint of KFC-ishness in the finished product, and felt as though about double that amount of nutmeg would probably have been closer to the real thing - believe it or not!

I also taste hints of things that strike my palate as citrusy and also licorice-ish in KFC. Coriander strikes me as citrusy so that might be the source of that. I've bathed chicken pieces in orange juice before breading them and it doesn't give the chicken an "off" flavor it just doesn't give it *enough* of the citrus-like thing I'm after. If there's coriander in KFC, I believe there's a surprisingly large amount of it per cup of flour, as with the nutmeg.

As to the licorice thing, maybe finely powdered terragon? Or even fennel? And sometimes certain types of basil get a bit of a licorice thing going on my palate. Of the three flavors I think I detect in KFC this is the one I'm least certain of, though.

After years of experimenting I'm surest of the nutmeg thing - and of the fact that the use of at least some of the herbs in KFC is not subtle, but in quantities per cup of flour that would surprise most cooks.


----------



## Ellsworth

*Nutmeg, Cloves, Cinnamon, Allspice*

I agree with you on the Nutmeg! With all the ingredients we are sure of... it needs something sweet to offset the flavor and nutmeg is
a good candidate.

Here is my list that we are looking into Nutmeg, Cinnamon, Allspice...

Cloves is being discussed... 

And Tarragon was just brought up tonight so that is being discussed as well... Excellent timing...

Oh, by the way, Add Ginger to the Proven list. Tommy Settle who
bought Colonel Sanders' Mansion found a 1964 diary and so KFC 
sued the Settles... KFC calling their recipe a Stuffing recipe...!
that was when Tommy yelled out without thinking... Ginger is not
in a stuffing recipe and this recipe has lots of it!!!!!!!!

So Ginger has been officially been added to the above list.

Ellsworth


----------



## Bacardi

I found this...I have not tried it...

There are 11 herbs and spices in KFC total. Unless, of course, KFC lies about this and there are in fact 10, or 12, or any other number… which would be a pretty good way to keep it a secret if everyone works on the assumption that there are 11, which I am now going to do.

My assumptions also are that the ingredients will consist entirely of the commonly available ones, which is good because that eliminates about 80% of the possible herbs and spices in one fell swoop. My reasons are that firstly, it was made by some guy on his own in the middle of Kentucky, I doubt he had access to the more exotic herbs and spices the world has to offer. Secondly, with an obvious need to keep costs down, I believe KFC must use the cheapest, nastiest ingredients possible.

Based on this, here is my best guess at the 11 ingredients, in no particular order.

1. Salt – A given. It’s the main way of imparting flavour to the coating. Okay, being a mineral it’s not technically a herb or a spice but hey.

2+3. Pepper & Chile Powder – Also no brainers.

4. Turmeric – In my experimentations so far, Turmeric is the key spice for getting the right colour. It’s also a powerful flavour in it’s own right, but not one that really shouts at you when eating KFC, so a neutralising ingredient must be found. I expect this will be…

5. Cinnamon.

6. Paprika. One of those spices that doesn’t really seem to impact food in an overtly noticeable way – it’s things like this that will require a lot of experimentation to get the levels right.

7. Garlic, in the form of garlic powder. Another easy choice since it’s so bountiful and is a great way to instantly impart flavour to a dish.

8. Mustard. Again contributes to colour, and spicyness without being too ‘hot’ (remember I’m after original recipe, not hot wing recipe).

9. Coriander – Cheap, commonly available.

10. Oregano – see above.

11. Tarragon – because it goes so well with chicken.


----------



## Ellsworth

Alot of studies on each ingredient in the past year at Colonel's Kitchen...
And the following we ruled out...

Turmeric - I liked this ingredient because of the color effect but was overruled.  This was voted out.

Oregano - This was completely ruled out long time ago by general census.

Paprika - was also ruled out awhile back but I'm not convinced.

Cinnamon - is a Hot topic and is winning votes from all around.  If we can prove it's in there, this would be on the list.

Tarragon - People are just now exploring this ingredient and will let you know of the findings soon.

I hope some of these helps you some...   so many ingredients... so little time!  lol.


----------



## radhuni

I don't know whether it will taste like Kentucky or not but it sounds delicious and I will try this recipe.


----------



## Ellsworth

*Kentucky Fried Chicken Recipe (Best yet)*

Kentucky Fried Chicken Recipe (Best yet)

Courtesy of The Colonel from the Colonel's Kitchen

Recipe #21

1. 3 tsp White Pepper 
2. 2 tsp Black Pepper 
3. 1/3 tsp Mustard 
4. 1/2 tsp Garlic 
5. 1/2 tsp Sage 
6. 1/3 tsp Coriander 
7. 1/3 tsp Celery Seed 
8. 2/3 tsp Cardamom 
9. 1/2 tsp Mace 
10. 1/3 tsp Cloves 
11. 1/3 tsp Cinnamon 

*Additives:* 

6.5 tsp Salt 
1 tsp MSG 
3 Cups A.P Flour


----------



## Ellsworth

*KFC Original Fried Chicken - Batch #3*

This is my early attempts and let me say...

this is the best Fried Chicken recipe I ever created...
Might not be KFC but EVERYONE loves this recipe from what 
I have been told over and over both family and work...

KFC Original Fried Chicken - Batch #3 
Author: Ellsworth

6 pieces Chicken 

2 tbsps Black Pepper (Ground) 
2 tbsps Salt 
1 1/2 tsp Onion Powder 
1 1/2 tsp Paprika 
3/4 tsp Caraway Seeds (before Grinded) 
1/2 tsp Nutmeg 
1/2 tsp Thyme (before Grinded) 
1/2 tsp Sage (Rubbed) 
1/2 tsp Allspice 
1/4 tsp Celery Seeds (before Grinded) 
1/2 tsp Rosemary (before Grinded) 
1/2 tsp Basil (before Grinded) 
1/8 tsp Cayenne Pepper 
1/4 tsp Sugar 

2 cups All-Purpose Flour 
2 1/2 qts Fresh Wesson Vegetable Oil 
2 oz Milk and one egg 

Flour Mix: 
Put flour and spices in a gallon zip lock bag or a paper bag and mix well. 

Milk Mix: 
Whisk milk and egg together in a bowl. 
Drench 6-8 pieces of chicken in the milk mixture until well 
coated then shake 2 pieces at a 
time in the flour/spice mixture. Place coated chicken on a plate. 

Pressure Cooking Method: 
*** Warning - Please be very careful when using pressure cookers with oil - please read your owner's manual before attempting to try this cooking method! 
Deep Fryer - 360 degrees, cook till the ckn is done. 
Oven - 325 degrees, cook till the ckn is done.


----------



## Ellsworth

I just don't know if nutmeg, cloves, allspice, cinnamon or mace
is in the Kentucky Fried Chicken????

Any thoughts?


----------



## AMSeccia

Nutmeg tends to stand out for me (negatively), and I don't get that when I eat KFC.  I can't believe nobody mentioned granulated onion until your recipe in December.  There's no doubt in my mind that it's heavy on onion, both black and white pepper, and probably a sprinkle of cayenne for the kick.  I think the other mystery spices are what gives it the depth of flavor it seems to have.  Unfortunately the MSG is a problem for me, so I am happy to have your theories to play with and replicate!


----------



## LPBeier

The recipe is interesting and I think I will probably study this in depth, but what I also find interesting is that you have resurrected this thread today - February 2, 2009.  Dove started it on February 2, 2004!  Trust me to catch something like that!


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*Hello. New Here.*

Hello.  I just found this interesting site.  I have been reading up on the comments relating to duplicating KFC.  KFC has always been my favorite chicken, but I am not interested in having to drive to town to get it.  I would like to learn how to make a good approximation of it at home.

I am a good cook in general, but have never been real good at frying chicken, so am trying to read up and learn from the experts.  

I have always been very interested in unique combinations of spices and herbs to create just the sublte flavor that I want.  I look forward to learning from those who are also interested in this and are perhaps much further down that path than I am.  Thank You.  John


----------



## rickerred

KFC also soaks their chicken in a brine.  I use 1 cup salt per 8 cups water, bay leaf, minced or crushed garlic and what ever spices you like.  I have also done whole turkeys in the same brine (4 cups salt 32 cups water), it turns out excellent



Dove said:


> Kentucky Fried Chicken (Close Clone Recipe)
> 
> 
> 3 Pounds Chicken
> 
> 2 Packages Italian salad dressing mix
> 
> 3 Tablespoons Flour
> 
> 2 Teaspoons Salt
> 
> 1/4 Cup Lemon juice
> 
> 1 Cup Milk
> 
> 1 1/2 Cups Pancake mix
> 
> 1 Teaspoon Paprika
> 
> 1/2 Teaspoon Sage
> 
> 1/4 Teaspoon Pepper
> 
> Make a paste out of the marinade ingredients. Coat chicken evenly. Stack chicken pieces in a bowl. Cover and refrigerate overnight or at least for several hours. Mix pancake mix with other seasonings.
> 
> Dip pieces of chicken in milk, then in pancake coating. Dust off excess. Lightly brown in skillet with 1/2 inch vegetable oil in it. Brown for 4 minutes each side.
> 
> Remove and place in a single layer on shallow baking pan. Seal with foil. Bake for 1 hour at 350 Uncover and baste again with milk. Return, uncovered, to oven heated to 400, to crisp for 10 minutes.


----------



## Behind the photo

2 jennyema: "the "secret seasonings" were added to flour. The chicken (which was not marinated) was floured, placed on sheet pans and then a stack of sheet pans were wheeled into the fryer, which was the size of a large refrigerator." Thanks for the info, O have always wondered how they do it.


----------



## rickerred

u r correct it isn't marinated it is put in a brine mixture.  I worked at KFC soaking and "flouring" the chicken pieces.


----------



## mbasiszta

Being a 'snowbird' in Panamá, I have to report that the famous and wonderful flavor of KFC does not exist here. Only in America have I found that amazing taste of real KFC. Mmmm, good!


----------



## lifesaver

That chicken sounds good Dove. Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------

